# Question about SV registration



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

This is probably a stupid question. Sorry. 

If you buy a puppy with AKC registration but its parents were not registered with the SV, can you register your pup with the SV?

Follow up, if so, do you have to wait until your pup has its titles and show rating? 

What if your pups parents did not follow the standards set by the SV? Say, mom was not titled? 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Only dogs born in Germany can be registered with the SV. If you export a dog to Germany, I think it can be registered as they will have to accept the FCI papers from the AKC. Not sure they would give it 'pink papers'...

Many people register with USCA, who sends the papers to Germany....this is useful if you are going to do an 'a' stamp - but all you get back is the 4 generation AKC pedigree with numbers and info added with a typewriter....USCA can register a litter with the SV...but it is an "ADDENDUM" or not primary registration....

Horses often can be registered with several registries....dogs are a little different.

Lee


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Ah. Ok. So they get registered with the USCA not SV. That makes sense. 

What if I want to show my dog in Germany? 

This is purely hypothetical. Just trying to understand the intricacies 

A dog, born in USA, with AKC papers, can they be shown in the German Seiger Show? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There have been American bred dogs shown in the Sieger Show...they are titled and koered - often sent to Germany to a trainer for that purpose...there are a few show kennels here in the States that shown there - Kirchenwald and Wilhendorf come to mind...I know both Gorbi and Teejay were born here, they were both WDA supporters, so they showed with AKC papers..

Lee


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Mittlewest, Haus Juris and Globalhaus also come to mind and I am sure there are others who have shown at the German Siegershow. Once a dog has a breed survey by an SV Koermeister it is recorded in the breed book and given an SZ number. UScA breed surveys done by UScA judges are not yet recognized by the SV. Dogs coming from parents that are not breed surveyed can not go Va but they can once they have made it three generations with breed surveys. UScA pedigrees are irrelevant to showing or titling in Germany you have to be legal in the country of origin and for dogs that are born in the US that means AKC registration.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No, you cannot register a non-German/SV bred dog with the SV. If you want to show and compete in Germany you use your American registration and/or scorebook that is accepted in Germany.

"A dog, born in USA, with AKC papers, can they be shown in the German Seiger Show?"

Yes, unless the dog is in the working class and does not have SV-recognized titles, hips/elbows, or breed survey.


----------

